# Frontsight Firearms Training Center



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Just curious how many of us have taken one or more of the firearm courses available at Frontsight in Pahrump, Nevada?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My FIL has done multiple courses- I'd say at least 5 or more. He loves it!


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

My FIL also is a diehard member. He sold me and a few family members lifetime memberships. None of us have gone yet. My beef is that once you sign up you start getting offered free memberships to sell. It makes you angry at the guy that sold you yours....... My concern is that they teach concealed carry techniques but do not offer a CCW course. I am holding out until they offer the CCW course before I choose to attend and spend my time and money. Who builds a firearm compound that teaches to draw from a concealed carry and place 2 rounds on target down range within 2 seconds without offering the initial CCW course???? The whole thing seems like a pyramid scheme. They are selling lots for hones around the "range." I just have not been sold yet. And the constant marketing makes me feel that my FIL ripped me off. ie "Buy 1 lifetime e and get 4 lifetimes to pass down to anyone of your choice" which means buy in at $300 and sell the freebies at $1200. Very cheesy.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

...I have heard that attendees love the courses. The marketing is just soooooo cheesy. Like I stated previously, I am a lifetime member, but since I opted out of the stupid sales emails I have been left in the dark for the last 2 years. They push the mentality that all men should stay at an alert level of 9 of 10. All possible encounters want to rape and pillage and rob you of your wealth. It is a mentality that is toxic despite the cool techniques they may offer. Most Metro officers I have met know that the techniques are interesting but the environment is what deters them from attending the 3-5 day courses. I wish it was different...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have taken several of the pistol classes and been to two of the practical rifle courses and have taken the tactical shotgun course, have had a great time every time.

NevadaMax, they do teach what they call a 30 state CCW course, it qualifies you for Utah, Nevada and Florida consealed permits.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it's a great idea to learn and practice proper gun handling and of course self defense strategies, but a quick look at the Frontsight's web page leads me to believe that they are much more focused on tactical, aggressive attack procedures than simple, sound self defense. Under what conditions does kicking in doors and shooting human like targets in a room, or advancing on a human like target while emptying a couple clips from your AR or tactical shotgun apply to self defense? 
Really people, Red Dawn is just a movie. In a way, it kind of reminds me of those short clips of Osama bin Laden training his friends except with a capitalist twist.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I think it's a great idea to learn and practice proper gun handling and of course self defense strategies, but a *quick look* at the Frontsight's web page leads me to believe that they are much more focused on tactical, aggressive attack procedures than simple, sound self defense. Under what conditions does kicking in doors and shooting human like targets in a room, or advancing on a human like target while emptying a couple clips from your AR or tactical shotgun apply to self defense?
> Really people, Red Dawn is just a movie. In a way, it kind of reminds me of those short clips of Osama bin Laden training his friends except with a capitalist twist.


I think your problem lies in the bold print.

They do not focus on aggressive attack procedures, I have never kicked in a door at Front Sight, and the clearing a home in their basic courses there are pictures of bad guys and good guys to make you think about what may or may not be.

In fact they teach just the opposite of what you invisioned. They stress avoiding any confrontation and teach situational awareness. They teach you how to avoid conflict if possible and want you to know how to draw from concealed only if you have to and the same with a rifle, they teach you about many consequences that arise when you do use deadly force and they teach that every bullet has a lawyer attached and no matter how righteous the shooting your life will change for ever, both monetarily and emotionally.

They teach you that only you can decide where the line in the sand is drawn for you and you have to make that decision. They do teach combat mindset and that in a stressful situation you are only going to be about 50% as good as your best day at the range.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I will give you an idea of how I felt the first time I went to Front Sight with a little history of my training and experience before I went there for the first time.

Before I went to Front Sight for the first time: I have been shooting firearms and going hunting with my dad since I was 8 years old, in the army I acquired the "Expert" badge with the M16, I was an NRA instructor certified in rifle, pistol and shotgun for 10 years and was a certified 4H firearms instructor for 10 years, I had had my Utah CFP for 8 years and after taking the 4 day defensive handgun class at Front Sight my first thought was that even with all that experience I should never had concealed carried before I had that type of training.

I am not for forced training for the right to carry but I would hope that anyone who takes on the responsibility to carry is responsible enough to get advanced training before they carry. Just being able to shoot well and know firearm safety is not enough in my opinion. I feel that training and practice in various situations if very important for those who carry.

Front Sight is not the only place to learn this, the Wasatch Front has several good training options, there are also other places such as Gunsight in Az.

I ignore all the advertising hype that Front Sight puts out and go and enjoy their training. I have not had a bad experience there and I have been to 5 of their pistol courses, I have taken their 30 state concealed class and qualified for the Utah, Nevada and Florida Permits even though I already had my Utah permit. I have taken the 4 day Practical Rifle course and the 2 day Practical Rifle Skill builders course and I have taken their 4 day tactical Shotgun course.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like the courses are great and if you say they are pointed at responsible CC and overall intelligent and well trained gun ownership...great!
I have only visited their web sight and have drawn my conclusions from there. Unfortunately, most people are not NRA life members or even gun owners, and if I, both of the above, come away from a visit to their web page with the impression they are nothing more than a training camp for want-a-be commandos or wild eyed militia members, then perhaps a review of their ads just night be in order.
Oh, and by the way, you guys, the ones that give serious time and thought to responsible CC are the guys I want sitting next to me in that theater, or teaching in my schools.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BP, here is a link to Utah Concealed Carry where one of the instructors from the Salt Lake area gives a review of when he went to Front Sight.
This is coming from an instructors point of view where the instructor is from another training facility.

http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8367


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you for the input guys. Having taken the 4 day handgun course and just completing the 4 day rifle with my son. I have been so impressed with the level of training, I wanted to see if anyone else felt the same way. My wife is now very confident and capable with her handgun. I now worry just a little less. She is trained not only physically but is more mentally aware of the responsibility associated with concealed carry.

One of the things that I particularly liked is the fact that you cannot advance to the next level of training in the particular field of choice, ie, handgun, rifle or shotgun until you get a "Distinguished Graduate" certificate. Each class member receives one of three types of certificate upon completion based on skill. Distinguished Graduate is the highest, then Graduate, then Participant. If I advance to the "Precision Rifle" class, I don't want some rookie next to me. I want members of my class to be on my same level so we don't have wasted time dealing with people who cannot get up to speed. This is nice.

Make no mistake...these classes were 4 FULL days of work. Instruction, shooting, instruction, shooting, lecture, shooting, and it went on and on. At the end of the 4th day, we were spent. It's no candy ass fluff course, you learn a ton in a very short time. And it my opinion, it's time well spent.

I have a question for the forum...our country is in serious trouble. When you look into the future, do you see the deep dividing issues of this country getting solved in the judicial system by the voting platform....or do you see it eventually starting and ending in bloodshed?
When your home at night, quiet and thinking about where this country is headed, I would like to know what your thoughts are.


----------

